# ND goat cant push baby out please help



## s.z.ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

one of my ND gots is trying to have her second kid. first one is doing fine and is a big boy. i see one little front foot poking out. i went in and felt up the leg. pretty sure i felt the top of a head and ear but no nose. 
i went as far as i coult. up to my wrist. it seems but im not sure like the head isnt coming through the pelvis. she is quiet for a while, then goes into a few minutes of pushing and very loud yelling. i tried pushing it back and feeling for the other leg but i just cant get far enough and i dont know how rough i can be forcing my hand through the pelvis. please advise!
sorry for poor typing. hands ae frozen after being inside wet goat.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 25, 2013)

I can not help you, but do you have a vet that you can call?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

If you feel a nose and two feet, that is correct positioning.  Unless there is a twin and it is in the canal alongside it, she should be making progress.  If there was no bubble though, and labor is stalled, she might need help.  Do you have anyone with you to help?  Do you have a kid puller by chance?  How long has it been since the first kid was born?

If it needs to be pulled, scrub up with hot soapy water, lube up, check the position again to make sure you have two legs forward and a head in diving position.  If not, reposition the kid.  Then slowly pull on the legs, just enough to help but not do damage to mom.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds like the neck and head is bent sideways. Lube your hand up good and place it on top of the head. Close your eyes be calm and think about what you are feeling. If you found one ear search for the other this should give u a good idea of placement. Push the head in and turn at the same time to get nose facing out. Once the nose points right the foot might be right there if it was behind the bent head. Try to pull the foot a little to line up with the other while you are pushing head back. Use other hand for foot. Hoping your doe is big enough for the maneuvers. Realizing how big the kid is that comes out your hand will fit in!


----------



## s.z.ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks so much for the replies. we had a local pair of men with a ton of animals come over and look at her. he said the head is stuck in a downward position and cant be turned. we;re taking her to the vet he rdcommended now. thanks again.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 25, 2013)

Hoping the twin is out safely. Been there!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 25, 2013)

Hoping the twin is out safely. Been there. You can go in further. Up to your forearm. (Length of kid in utero)


----------



## PattySh (Mar 25, 2013)

OK just now saw your post good luck!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 25, 2013)

If you're still at home, try going in one more time.  The sooner the kid gets out the better.  Sometimes it is helpful to close your eyes to figure out the position of the kid.  If one leg is down, reach along the body with your hand until you find the other leg, then feel down that leg until you can find the hoof.  Put your hand around the hoof so it doesn't scrape the uterus, and gently bring that foot forward. Once the leg is forward, bring the nose forward into the correct position.  Then you can gently pull the kid out, with the doe's contractions.  

Hope it goes well for you and the goats!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 25, 2013)

OK just now saw your post good luck!


----------



## s.z.ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies! We took her to the vet, about 45 minutes away, and they worked tirelessly for about an hour to get the kid out. I was very impressed with how hard they worked on her. The baby's head was stuck facing down and they had a VERY hard time getting it out. The kid didn't make it, which is what we were expecting, but Mom seems fine and is back home now with her surviving kid, who is big and healthy and doing great. The vet says the baby probably died a few days ago in utero, and we're lucky that the live baby came out first and did fine. I'm very glad we went to the vet, because there is absolutely nothing we could have done on our own without their skill levels.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry about the kid, but very glad to hear that Mom is doing well.  

Did they put her on antibiotics?


----------



## elevan (Mar 25, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Sorry about the kid, but very glad to hear that Mom is doing well.
> 
> Did they put her on antibiotics?


x2


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry about the second baby.    Glad the doe and 1st kid are doing well!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry about the twin. Sounds like the other one was very lucky.Glad your doe didn't have to have a CSection! Glad she's OK and congrats on the new baby.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

So sorry about the kid but very glad mom and baby #1 are okay.  Sounds like you made a wise decision to go to a vet.  Having a vet available for times like this is priceless.   So can we see pictures of you sweethearts?


----------

